# Grinding Noise In Reverse



## regnant (Nov 25, 2010)

Does your car make a grinding noise when you back up ? I hear some noise coming from rear but sometimes it does not make any noise


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

For my part, none and I drive an A/T one.

I overheard a fellow CRUZE owner on the dealaership about them grind noises when they are backing up. The owner drives manual trans..


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

does it happen when you're going straight back or turning in reverse? there was a TSB for the suspension rubbing up front when it's cold


----------



## gordio (Nov 26, 2010)

regnant said:


> Does your car make a grinding noise when you back up ? I hear some noise coming from rear but sometimes it does not make any noise


Are you driving a manual? 

the grinding from reverse happens when you drive the car forward on 1st gear, but change the gear to R too quickly afterwards.

This occurs because R (and 1st) have no syncros. When you parallel park sometimes the transmission is still spinning even if the car isn't moving.

To fix this, u need to do a technique called double clutch: Before moving the lever to R, set the stick to neutral, release the clutch. Now step on the clutch again, and you can move the lever to R


----------



## Sour Kruat's 951 (Nov 9, 2010)

Did you drive through water the night before? Could be surface rust on drums/rotors. Does it continue or go away with driving? Does it come back the next time you drive in reverse?


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

its probably the synchros or lack thereof that might be causing the noise. does it do it too even when the car is warmed up already. could be just the transmission fluid needing to warm up.


----------



## regnant (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your valuable inputs  

It's been happening since new ,it only happens when I am reversing straight back .I honestly don't hear it all the time ,but it mostly happens .
Yup, I did drive thru rain but that noise was already there just before driving thru puddle of waters lol 

I don't drive manual mode , I just leave it in D . 
I thought there was something rubbing up but was not sure , btw car is just above 1500 miles


----------



## Sour Kruat's 951 (Nov 9, 2010)

Are you certain that it is actually a grinding noise you are hearing? Could it just be the sound of reverse coming from the trans? Reverse always makes a different sound than forward gears in man and auto trans. Is there a stick stuck under the car, or plastic or any other foreign object? Does it change in intensity with how fast or slow you go in reverse?


----------



## regnant (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes, I am .Today it hasn't made any noise when reversing . As for the intensity when it does happen , nope you hear a straight level of noise so it remains same. I reckon there is something that needs to be lubricated in the tranny


----------



## bigredcruze (Nov 15, 2010)

I've already read about this several times on another site and people are finding it's the back brakes.

I think there may be issue with how they were designed.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...rear DRUM brakes or rear DISC brakes?

...shouldn't be any noise with rear DRUM brakes unless the retractor spring(s) have failed.

...might be a noise with rear DISC brakes, because disc-pads _always_ contact the rotor, which might make noise if deposits (rust, dirt, snow?) remain the rotors overnight.

...parked in garage or on-the-street?


----------



## jjngundam (Dec 7, 2010)

Actually i have the same problem while reversing. it is more like fast metal cranking. And it happened when parking the car.


----------

